# Lady Gaga Reveals She is Losing Her Hair



## Darla (Mar 21, 2011)

Lady Gaga Reveals She is Losing Her Hair

By PopEater Staff 

Posted Mar 21st 2011 03:30AM 8334134 Lady Gaga

Lady Gaga has revealed that her hair has started to fall out as she constantly dyes it.

Gaga, whose real name is Stefani Germanotta, talked about her hair loss and beauty secrets to PEOPLE magazine (via Daily Mail). Gaga, a natural brunette, said that she misses her dark hair when she goes to "get a chemical haircut because my blonde hair is falling out."





She also said that she sleeps with her makeup on seven days a week. "That is not good for your skin, but I'm blessed with good genes." The singer revealed that she always uses sunblock on her face, saying that she does not like to tan her face as it is bad for wrinkles.



​ The 'Born this Way' singer said that Princess Diana was one of her beauty influences along with her mother Cynthia Germanotta. Gaga advised fans that the best beauty tip she could give would be to "Just go with your gut." She added, "Whenever you try to be someone else, it's boring."

When asked what was the one treatment she would likely get from a spa, Gaga immediately revealed it would be a foot massage. She says she would need it to relieve her aching feet from constantly wearing her outrageous sky-high heels.



​ Last month Gaga revealed that she stays slim by following what she called 'The Drunk Diet.' "I am on the drunk diet," Gaga said. "I live my life as I want to, creatively. I like to drink whiskey and stuff while I am working. But the deal is I've got to work out every day, and I work out hung over if I am hung over. And it's about the cross-training and keeping yourself inspired. I have to say, I do a ton of yoga."


----------



## llehsal (Mar 21, 2011)

Honestly...this girl looks BAD!!!  These days she looks a hot HOT mess! She is NOT blessed with good genes cus she looks rather malnourished and old for her age.  It's no wonder her hair is falling out...she is just too outrageous.   On top of this, as you can see in the last shot she is very, very tanned.  Face down.  Maybe it's a fake tan, but until recent she was always very tanned looking.  These days she looks pale, thin and just plain worn out.  I still love her music, and will still bob to them in the car on my way home, but ummm...she looks like she's knocking on death's door.


----------



## katana (Mar 21, 2011)

Well of course too much bleach is a bad thing! I love her music though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Mar 22, 2011)

That is scary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 22, 2011)

Of course she is losing her hair - it's because it is a wig, and she's removing it

Listen, Lady Gaga is all about sensationalism and reinventing herself.

As long as people will listen to her, she'll say anything.

I love her music and I think she's fabulous - but let's keep it real.


----------



## masayo (Mar 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She also said that she sleeps with her makeup on seven days a week. "That is not good for your skin, but I'm blessed with good genes."


 Leaving makeup on while sleeping might be okay when you're in 20s but she might find out when she becomes 30 that she wasn't that blessed after all. The results from bad practice to your skin will come later.


----------



## Karinalicious (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, She's not the best beauty influence, is she? haha. I'm sure her hair is also falling out because she has lupus. Still, it's really sad. Poor Gaga.


----------



## Carol D. (Mar 22, 2011)

She sleeps with her makeup on??? I did that once, got home really late and was just too tired to deal with proper makeup removal, so I crashed. The horrific view in the mirror the next morning along with a rather artistically makeup-stained pillowcase cured me of doing that ever again.


----------



## Darla (Mar 22, 2011)

I swear its all true.   I would never post anything that i know to be false.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 22, 2011)

LMAO!!  This made me bust out lauging soooo hard!!!



> Originally Posted by *Carol D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She sleeps with her makeup on??? I did that once, got home really late and was just too tired to deal with proper makeup removal, so I crashed. The horrific view in the mirror the next morning along with a rather artistically makeup-stained pillowcase cured me of doing that ever again.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear its all true.   I would never post anything that i know to be false.


 Oh I don't know Darla - you sure like to post crap that gets everyone worked up.


----------



## Carol D. (Mar 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!  This made me bust out lauging soooo hard!!!


It's sad, but true. 

Be very glad you didn't have to witness it.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 23, 2011)

I think that last pic is older, so maybe she did tan her face before but has stopped? Anyways definitely not a great influence but on the pride side, we're all adults with brains in our heads!! At least WE know better!! LOL


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 23, 2011)

As already stated, too much bleach is always a bad thing. She should stick with wigs rather than damaging her real hair.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't believe that she sleeps in her makeup.. she also told the world that she had a penis... 

any hoot.. 

why doesn't she cut her hair short and just wear a wig? 

that would be healthier and smarter... 

god knows what the agressive chemicals are doing to her body


----------



## SarahJean (Mar 23, 2011)

I looooovvvveeee Lady G, but I agree with llehsal....HOT MESS!

I can't believe she is my age and looks like she is in her 30s! All of that touring, makeup and booze is already starting to catch up with her, I'd hate to see what she looks like in 10 years.


----------



## RazorCandi (Mar 24, 2011)

Well duh, yah think? Most people know bleach isn't the most healthy thing to put you hair through, especially when you are doing a level 9 or 10 platinum blond. I think they say it's the next worse chemical to hair relaxing, and from what I remember about hair relaxers in Cosmo school they melt the shit right off my mannequin if you don't apply it fast enough. IIehsal - "a hot HOT mess" you took the words right out my mouth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) A train wreck in slow mo' fo sho'!

"Oh I don't know Darla - you sure like to post crap that gets everyone worked up."

Peeps love drama/gossip!


----------



## llehsal (Mar 24, 2011)

I love Darla's posts!!!  LOL..


----------



## Chris Elias28 (Mar 24, 2011)

A letter to Gaga....

Dear Gaga,

I cant believe you admitted to being on the "drunk diet." Kuddos to anyone who can wake up with a whiskey hangover and actually work out.  Still a wise person once said that there is a time and a place for everything and its called college.  I think you are past that age. You are always pushing the envelope of art and beauty, but something tells me that a bald woman with psoriasis will be a hard sell.  

Stop bleaching your hair.  Come back to the dark side.  Brunettes do it better!

- a fan


----------



## blingbling (Mar 27, 2011)

Love Gaga's music but nothing else about her. period.

she's bad influence on young impressionable fans to sure.

And even if true, why the hell would she wanna sleep with makeup on? If her lifestyle of booze,touring and partying continues, i bet her looks is going to go from looking 30 to 40 in less than 5 years. Not to mention, the hair loss. And once you lose your youth and hair intensively, there's no getting it back. Worse if it is due to genetics.


----------



## lhboutique (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes` you are very good thinking hair fashion


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 29, 2011)

I think she looks great with brown hair. I think she should seriously let her hair grow out to brunette and just wear wigs. I am sure it doesn't help that she endures a lot of stress too. If I were her, I would shave my head and let it just grow out and wear wigs. They have wigs in every style and color under the sun nowdays.


----------

